# The Switch has been made!



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I finally switched Squiggy from his Carefresh bedding to liners! Well not fleece liners, but to a simple non scented puppy training pad. And honestly, the change is great! He doesnt get bedding everywhere when he burrows in his blanket, and it doesn't smell anymore. Made the switch tonight actually, and the hardest thing about it was just scooping out the bedding and scrubbing down the cage with vinegar water. Not to mention I wont have to worry about scrubbing stuck on bedding off his wheel every morning. Its so refreshing!  Squiggy doesn't seem to care about the change, after I put him back inside he kinda just sniffed around a lil confused and went straight to his wheel. :lol: I'll be posting pics of his new setup on his photo thread soon.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, cool. It's awesome when they adapt to change so easily. When I switched Harvey, he started burrowing under the liner, tipping his litter box over and then laying in it. BLAK!!!! Gross! :evil: I don't know what to do about him. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree :3 I'm gonna be posting a few pics and a vid of his new setup later on his photo thread.  Hes just so adorable I cant stop taking pictures of him


----------

